# Incessant Bass Strikes



## dchikou (Jul 30, 2009)

When I bought my car it had already had some modifications done to the sound system. The stock stereo had already been replaced with a pioneer system. The rear, door, and dash speakers had been replaced with more of the same brand. Some of the wiring had to be cleaned up, but I had no problem doing so. In the course of the work i found an MTX RT202 (50 watts RMS per channel with two channels) amplifier in the trunk.

A couple of days ago I picked up a 15" woofer with the intention of putting to use that amplifier. I built an enclosure with between 6 and 9 cubic feet of air space and sealed all the seams with wood glue, screws, and caulk. I soldered the negative and positive leads to the woofer and seated a gasket between the woofer and the enclosure before screwing that down as well.

I traced all the wires before starting installation. The postive lead/remote wire and the RCA lines are coming to the trunk on opposite sides of the car. I grounded the amplifier securely to the chassis of the vehicle ('98 Plymouth Neon) and turned on the stereo. 

The second that power is supplied to the stereo, even when the volume is off and the CD is paused, the woofer starts kicking at the rate of about 1.5 beats per second. My friend came over with his system and we systematically tested for what the problem could be. 

First we hooked his amplifier up to my woofer. It worked perfectly. Then we ran the positive line from his battery to my amplifier, leaving the rest attached to mine. It worked perfectly. Then we backed the front of his car up to the front of mine and bypassed my battery. It worked perfectly. Every single component works wonderfully. Until it is attached to my battery.

The battery has only two top posts (+ and -). The postive line to power the car is wired into the ring you attach to it, and the alternator is clamped onto the screw that tightens the ring onto the post. I have my amplifier screwed onto the opposite side of the screw. The problem, as far as we can test, appears to be something to do with my battery, or the way i have the lead attached to the battery itself, but we dont know how to fix it.

Any ideas?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

You fixed it yourself, the positive lead needs to be straight to the terminal on the battery. If it is a side post what I do is this, use side cutters to clear the plastic covering around the terminal of the pos. post. This gives me working room to get the terminal ring around the(or under the post), actually if you remove the post then pull out the bolt the plastic covering comes off making it very easy to fashion it what ever way you would like.
Last thing to try is use his battery after taking yours out.....


----------

